# anyone replaced the chuck on a drill press?



## twmv86 (Oct 14, 2018)

I have an old delta radial drill press and have thought of replacing it with a keyless chuck. anyone have a horror/success story to impart on the subject? happy thanksgiving


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

twmv86 said:


> I have an old delta radial drill press and have thought of replacing it with a keyless chuck. anyone have a horror/success story to impart on the subject? happy thanksgiving


I like the old standard keyed chucks for the drill presses. When you use the large bits/holesaws/forstners/ metal drilling, etc. there is no substitute for a keyed chuck. Hand drills are a different story,but there you use smaller bits. My old hands arn't strong enough anymore to tighten the keyless chucks if they start slipping anymore.
Herb


----------



## twmv86 (Oct 14, 2018)

Herb Stoops said:


> I like the old standard keyed chucks for the drill presses. When you use the large bits/holesaws/forstners/ metal drilling, etc. there is no substitute for a keyed chuck. Hand drills are a different story,but there you use smaller bits. My old hands arn't strong enough anymore to tighten the keyless chucks if they start slipping anymore.
> Herb


I hadn't thought that out. makes sense. wouldn't wanna get a 36" pipe wrench and a cheater bar to get a bit out that I cranked on.
im just trying to bring everything in my shop up to this century


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

twmv86 said:


> I have an old delta radial drill press and have thought of replacing it with a keyless chuck. anyone have a horror/success story to impart on the subject? happy thanksgiving


yes I have...
and for you to go keyless is a mistake...
'nuff said..


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I replaced my worn out drill press chuck a few years ago with the same Jacobs chuck model that was on there. It was an easy 'upgrade' and so glad it did it. It's a keyed chuck, btw.

David


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've replaced a few on hand drills. Corded ones get keyed chucks. Too much torque for keyless IMO. Only the battery powered ones should have the keyless. Of all the keyless types I've used the one on my 18 volt Milwaukee is the best one so far.


----------



## twmv86 (Oct 14, 2018)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I've replaced a few on hand drills. Corded ones get keyed chucks. Too much torque for keyless IMO. Only the battery powered ones should have the keyless. Of all the keyless types I've used the one on my 18 volt Milwaukee is the best one so far.



i guess i will look into better keyed chucks. this drill press wasn't my smartest purchase. i liked it being a radial and back then that overshadowed it not having a crank to raise and lower the table. its really not that hard to move it but now that im old i wish i went with another one. if i remember right it was pretty cheap for a radial


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

twmv86 said:


> i guess i will look into better keyed chucks. this drill press wasn't my smartest purchase. i liked it being a radial and back then that overshadowed it not having a crank to raise and lower the table. its really not that hard to move it but now that im old i wish i went with another one. if i remember right it was pretty cheap for a radial


This is the only one I can think of out there right now that has the keyless chuck, there could be more.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-15-in-Drill-Press-with-LED-R1500/205653862

Herb


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I've replaced a few on hand drills. Corded ones get keyed chucks. Too much torque for keyless IMO. Only the battery powered ones should have the keyless. Of all the keyless types I've used the one on my 18 volt Milwaukee is the best one so far.


I have that same Milwaukee drill and it's my go-to drill. I also like a keyed chuck the best and wish I had a keyed chuck on everything.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> I have that same Milwaukee drill and it's my go-to drill. I also like a keyed chuck the best and wish I had a keyed chuck on everything.


There is nothing more frustrating than having a keyless chuck slip on the cordless drills. Or tohave it loosen when the drill is reversed. The only down side to keyed chucks is loosing or misplacing the key, unless there is a spot on the motor to hold the key when not in use.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> There is nothing more frustrating than having a keyless chuck slip on the cordless drills. Or tohave it loosen when the drill is reversed. The only down side to keyed chucks is loosing or misplacing the key, unless there is a spot on the motor to hold the key when not in use.
> Herb


Retractable key chain...

.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I took the keyless chucks off of some old battery drills that the replacement batteries were unavailable or as expensive as a new drill. I put the chucks on a few corded drills and haven't had a problem but I did keep the old chucks just in case. I still have keyed chucks on two (heavier) corded drills and my little drill press.

I think some people have an issue with some keyless chucks because they don't work the same as older ones. My newer Bosch cordless has a chuck that instead of just spinning it in your hand to tighten, it requires an extra twist without the motor running... it kinda clicks and then it's tight. Takes some getting used to but works.

All that being said, I'd still recommend a keyed chuck on a hammer drill, drill press or any drill that you often use large bits.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I "mounted" the key on my Crapsman corded drill with black tape. For the DP, I tied a heavy cord to the key and hang it on a magnetic hook from HF that sits in the side of the DP.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I replaced the chuck on my drill press several years ago with a new keyed chuck. I use one of the those magnetic pencil/cord keepers from Rockwell to keep the key handy on the drill press. The key is easily used with the magnetic holder attached.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I attached mine with a small chain about 30 years ago and it's still working just fine. It's always handy and all I have to do is reach for the chain hanging from the motor mount. Nothing to wear out, always attached, always convenient, never in the way - works for me! :wink:









David


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I epoxied a rare earth magnet to the side of my press to hold the key on. After quite a few years the epoxy let go. Then I found out that the magnet either sticks to the chuck key or the side of the drill press when I use the key. It makes no difference which way. If it sticks to the key I can put it back anywhere on the DP. If it sticks to the press then I have to stick the key back to the magnet.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> Retractable key chain...
> 
> .


and if the key is spring ejection equipped..
all the more gooder...


----------



## mjadams61 (Dec 24, 2015)

I have a ryobi 18v 2 speed with a keyless chuck and since my stroke a few years ago I have not been able to really tighten it so I am going to get a key chuck for it.


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

twmv86 said:


> I have an old delta radial drill press and have thought of replacing it with a keyless chuck





twmv86 said:


> i liked it being a radial and back then that overshadowed it not having a crank to raise and lower the table.


Old Delta radial drill press & not having a crank to raise & lower the table!
I'm guessing it's a 11-280 drill press?

If so I believe those used a Jacobs 33 taper chuck!
Just in-case you didn't know about this fact, They also have a really easy way to remove spindle/chuck assembly.

Doug


----------



## twmv86 (Oct 14, 2018)

dwall174 said:


> Old Delta radial drill press & not having a crank to raise & lower the table!
> I'm guessing it's a 11-280 drill press?
> 
> If so I believe those used a Jacobs 33 taper chuck!
> ...



mine is a 11-090. I saw a video removing a chuck but it wasn't my model. t will have to hunt around for the best chuck for the $.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

twmv86 said:


> overshadowed it not having a crank to raise and lower the table. its really not that hard to move it but now that im old i wish i went with another one.


add a really small couple of hundred pound winch like on the tongue of a boat trailer...

.


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

twmv86 said:


> mine is a 11-090


Heck that would be considered a youngster in my garage. 

Doug


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Put a scissor jack under the table and use a drill with socket adapter to raise and lower it. I found some cheap chucks on ebay to replace the ones on an old Milwaukee 1/2" and a B&D old metal bodied 1/2" single speed non reversible (one of the good ones they used to make). Both were given to me with broken chucks. The most expensive replacement was between $12 and $15. One I think was only about $8. Both have worked very well and for the last 5 years or so. You can spend a lot of money on one but it doesn't mean you need to. Some of the chucks I looked at on ebay were about $1000.


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Put a scissor jack under the table and use a drill with socket adapter to raise and lower it.


Yeah I agree!

Search YouTube for scissor jack & hydraulic bottle jack used for drill press table, There's a bunch out there.

Doug


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Lots of advice here. Here's mine- buy another drill press. :smile:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've been looking for an radial drill to see if I can remove the drill head and mount a router on instead. It looks to me like it could make a great setup for that. Our dearly departed BJ3 mounted a bracket on the back of radial arm saw motor to hold one. Very similar idea. Having it overheadopens up a new set of opportunities. The swivel function might too.


----------



## twmv86 (Oct 14, 2018)

Knothead47 said:


> Lots of advice here. Here's mine- buy another drill press. :smile:



its on the list behind a planer jointer router lift miter saw.


----------



## twmv86 (Oct 14, 2018)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I've been looking for an radial drill to see if I can remove the drill head and mount a router on instead. It looks to me like it could make a great setup for that. Our dearly departed BJ3 mounted a bracket on the back of radial arm saw motor to hold one. Very similar idea. Having it overheadopens up a new set of opportunities. The swivel function might too.



wow. that would be tremendous. if I ever tried to do something like that what ever I made with it would probably look like I drug down the road behind my truck


----------



## radios (Sep 30, 2009)

dwall174 said:


> Yeah I agree!
> 
> Search YouTube for scissor jack & hydraulic bottle jack used for drill press table, There's a bunch out there.
> 
> Doug


why not a forklift, that will do nicely, or just buy a good floor standing drill press??..I've made all kinds of precision tapers, and making a taper for a drill that is junk is just not worth it!..


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Your original question has anyone replace a keyed chuck with a keyless. I have a Ryobi Benchtop with the Reeves variable speed drive. It came with a keyed chuck and I got a new keyless from Woodcraft with a shaft attached. The shaft is a Morse #2 taper. The drive shaft that the chuck sits has a slot and a wedge shaped tool that you use to drive the old chuck and shaft out with. At first I had trouble with the shaft spinning. I finally took the table off and gave the chuck and shaft a good wack with a wooden mallet and that problem was solved. 

As far as drilling I like the keyless chuck. You must really give a good twist with both hands to get bits to not slip in the chuck. I mostly use small bits and sometimes as big as a 3" circle cutter. No problem getting the bits to tighten up . I drew with a silver permanent marker an arrow for tighten and untighten.

Portable drills are easier to tighten the bit because you have one hand to hold the chuck and one to press the drive switch. The drill press is a little different in that you need both hands to tighten the chuck. If you have mobility or strength problems a keyless chuck is probably not best.

So I would say that for me it was a good upgrade. I took my old keyed chuck and morse #2 taper shaft and use on my lathe in the tail stock for drilling holes in turnings. On the lathe I think the keyless chuck would be impractical.


----------

